# Feederrute mit Anti Tangle Boom und Futterkorb



## Zitteraal Knippe (28. März 2013)

Hallo Liebe Jungangler,

also habe mal vll für euch Profi eine echt dumme Frage aber wie baut ihr eure perfekte Feederrutte zusammen!!!

Habe mir zu Weihnachten eine schöne Rutte von meiner Freundin gewünscht und sie hat mir eine Tolle Feederrutte gekauft.....

jetzt meine Frage habe noch nie damit mich auseinander gesetzt hörte nur was mit Anti tangle boom Futterkorb etc

Jetzt meine Frage könnt ihr mal mir perfekte Tipps geben für eine rutten zusammen Stellung!!!

Will am Kanal und Lippe angeln leicht fließendes Gewässer!!

Komm mit der Größe des wirbels und des hackens noch nicht so richtig klar ob mit pose oder ohne welche dann wie schwer!!!

Danke euch


----------



## Ramsay1985 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Feederrute mit Anti Tangle Boom und Futterkorb*

Hi Zitteraal Knippe

Schau dir doch einfach mal die beschreibung auf folgendem link an das wird dir sicherlich helfen 

http://www.angler-online-forum.de/cms.php?q=28571

gruß Ramsay


----------



## Slick (28. März 2013)

*AW: Feederrute mit Anti Tangle Boom und Futterkorb*

da auf Feeder-Montagen klicken.

http://www.feederecke.de/tricks.html

HF


----------



## Zitteraal Knippe (28. März 2013)

*AW: Feederrute mit Anti Tangle Boom und Futterkorb*

Danke jungs für die schnelle Antwort 
Was meint ihr den welchen Wirbel ( Größe ) Dreifach wirbel??ich da brauche und wie schwer sollte der Futterkorb sein im Kanal??


----------



## Slick (29. März 2013)

*AW: Feederrute mit Anti Tangle Boom und Futterkorb*

Wegen dem Futterkorbgewicht kommt es auf die Stelle,Jahreszeit an.Ich würde mal ein paar Körbe mitnehmen und probieren,was stehen bleibt.

Der Wirbel richtet sich nach der Hauptschnur,das wenn ein Fisch abreist, er nur das Vorfach mit sich schleppen muss.


Grüße


----------



## fordfan1 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Feederrute mit Anti Tangle Boom und Futterkorb*



Slick schrieb:


> Der Wirbel richtet sich nach der Hauptschnur,das wenn ein Fisch abreist, er nur das Vorfach mit sich schleppen muss.
> Grüße




??? Was hat das mit dem Wirbel zu tun,das ist die Aufgabe des Vorfachs...|bigeyes


----------



## Slick (30. März 2013)

*AW: Feederrute mit Anti Tangle Boom und Futterkorb*

Ich fisch z.B. mit einer 9 kg Schnur und benutze aber Wirbel der Größe 20 mit 2 kg Tragkraft(weil die gerade bei mir so rumfliegen) und das Vorfach hält 3 kg  und das Ende der Geschichte ist?

Bis zum Wirbel sollte alles der Tragkraft angepasst sein,damit eine Sollbruchstelle am Vorfach entsteht.


Man weiß ja nie wer was rum schustert.


Grüße


----------



## fordfan1 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Feederrute mit Anti Tangle Boom und Futterkorb*

Du benutzt also einen Wirbel mit 2Kg Tragkraft und ein Vorfach mit 3Kg bei ner Hauptschnur mit 9Kg?

Sehe nur ich da einen Fehler?

Wenn deine Hauptschnur 9Kg trägt nimmste nen Wirbel mit ähnlichen Tragkräften und ein Vorfach was meinetwegen 7 oder 8KG (oder weniger) aushält.#c


----------



## Slick (30. März 2013)

*AW: Feederrute mit Anti Tangle Boom und Futterkorb*

Ich hätte wohl dazu schreiben sollen *So nicht* ,damit jeder meine Gedankengänge nachvollziehen kann ,wie man es nicht machen soll oder einfach weiterlesen.





Slick schrieb:


> Bis zum Wirbel sollte alles der Tragkraft angepasst sein,damit eine Sollbruchstelle am Vorfach entsteht.
> 
> 
> Man weiß ja nie wer was rum schustert.






Grüße


----------



## Zitteraal Knippe (30. März 2013)

*AW: Feederrute mit Anti Tangle Boom und Futterkorb*

Bleibt ruhig jungs ...nimmst du den dann ein ganz normales stahlvorfach?? FC??? es gibt's ja auch so spizielle futterkorb hacken sin´d die gut??? oder was nimmt ihr für welche??


----------



## hf22 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Feederrute mit Anti Tangle Boom und Futterkorb*

Feedern, Stahlvorfach, 7-8 KG Vorfach, bin ich hier im falschem Film???

MFG


----------



## maflomi01 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Feederrute mit Anti Tangle Boom und Futterkorb*

Vieleicht will er ja Hechte Feedern 
tut mir leid konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen .
Fang mit 0,25 Mono als Hauptschnur da dann den Fukorb drauf Fädeln , eine Gummieperle und dann einen Wirbel da die leider genauso wie Haken in den Größen schwanken gebe ich mal keine größen angabe allerdings solltest du einen verwenden der die Tragkraft der Hauptschnur entspricht , als vorfach nutze eine 0,22 Mono mit einem Haken der dem Köder in punkto Grösse und Gewicht angepasst ist (macht keinen sinn Maden an einen 1/0 Butthaken zufummeln)
ich weiß es gibt bessere Montagen , diese ist aber sehr einfach im aufbau und ist trotzdem noch fängig


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Feederrute mit Anti Tangle Boom und Futterkorb*

Für mich ist das schon die beste Montage  Mit nem ATB hat man eigentlich nie Probleme das sich das vertüddelt oder so. Gibt zwar feinere Montagen, aber wenn man es nicht gerade auf die Kinderstube abgesehen hat ist eine etwas gröbere Montage auch ok.


----------



## Ramsay1985 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Feederrute mit Anti Tangle Boom und Futterkorb*

Also ich fische so 

->0.12mm 6,8kg Fireline 
->10-20m Schlagschnur 0,20-0,28mm 3,5-6kg Gamakatzu Super G-Line
->Futterkorb am Boom oder so in die Schlagschnur eingeklippt per Wirbel 
->kl. Gummiperle vor dem wirbel 
->Passenden Wirbel zur schlagschnur 
-> 10-22 Feederharken mit 1-1,6m vorfachlänge 

bis jetzt habe ich noch nie Probleme mit meinem Tackle gehabt bin immer super klar gekommen


----------

